# car seat?



## 69Judge (Feb 21, 2010)

Having a baby soon (my first) haven't really looked into car seats much. My question is, will a standard car seat now days work properly if i was to put it in my 69 GTO when we go cruise around ? thanks for any feedback


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

69Judge said:


> Having a baby soon (my first) haven't really looked into car seats much. My question is, will a standard car seat now days work properly if i was to put it in my 69 GTO when we go cruise around ? thanks for any feedback


As long as you have a good tether point for the car seat, you should be fine with the lap belt. You probably could pull out the back seat and mount a tether point behind no problem. The first nine months or so, in a reverse carrier, should be no issues at all with a lap belt. Just make sure everything is mounted safely (your fire department will likely check the install if you drive your car by...... they do here). The most important thing is get your new baby in your car and make some memories. They grow up way to fast!! My son (who's having a good nap in the photo) is now nearly 12, and my daughter (who was a month old when this was taken) is 9!....... I feel like I took the photo yesterday!










Good luck:cheers


----------



## NorCalJeremy (Jan 30, 2018)

What did you end up doing for the rear anchor point?
Any pics you can share I'm about to embark on the same project for my family.


----------

